# PLSDOC® SB - Schichtbuch für SIMATIC PCS7



## Cirio_iMes (9 April 2021)

*Digitales Schichtbuch zur Erfassung und Dokumentation von Schichtereignissen*

Das PLSDOC[SUP]®[/SUP] SB Modul ermöglicht die zentrale digitale Erfassung, Bearbeitung und Dokumentation von Schichtereignissen.
Anlagenfahrer, Schicht- und Betriebsleiter können sich  sowohl am SIMATIC PCS 7 OS Client als auch am Rechner im Büro schnell  einen aktuellen Überblick über den Zustand der gesamten Anlage  verschaffen.


Schichtinformationen, -anweisungen und -ereignisse werden  unternehmensweit einheitlch aufgezeichnet und archiviert.  Kundenspezifische Checklisten und Formulare lassen sich integrieren. Die  Daten werden gesetzeskonform  und lückenlos innerhalb der gesamten  Produktionskette erfasst.

*Direkter Aufruf über die Operator-Station*

Das elektronische Schichtbuchsystem kann direkt über die  Operator-Station aufgerufen werden. Unter anderem werden offene Aufgaben  und der Bearbeitungsstatus unmittelbar auf Leitsystem-Ebene angezeigt.


*Benefits*



Effizientes und papierloses Delegieren von Aufgaben und Maßnahmen 
IT-Kosten-Ersparnis durch Einsatz der Datenerfassungsplattform konzernweit, Datenerfassung auch vor Ort an der Anlage möglich 
Verbesserte Übersicht und Bedienbarkeit (z. B. Textbausteine, Rechtschreibprüfung, etc.) 
*Core Features*



Direkter Aufruf über einen Button in der Tastenleiste  der WinCC, über das Faceplate des Aggregats oder über das  Schichtbuchsymbol in der WinCC 
Anzeigen von offenen Aufgaben in der Leitsystem-Welt 
Automatisierter Versand von Schichtreports 


Eine aktuellen Use Case zum Thema finden Sie auf unserer Webseite.

Die Schichtbuchlösung der iMes Solutions finden Sie auch als PCS7 Add-On in der Siemens Industry Mall.


----------



## Cirio_iMes (24 Januar 2022)

Hier ein kleines Update: detailliertere Informationen zu unserem digitalen Schichtbuch und unserem PCS 7 Schichtbuch findet ihr nun auf www.digitales-schichtbuch.de

MfG


----------

